# Couldn't believe it



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

$120 cash tip and a tip ($2) from an Asian all in one week. 

The 120$ cash tip was from a guy in his 20s that had hit for $6k in Keno that night.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Phil Turless said:


> $120 cash tip and a tip ($2) from an Asian all in one week.
> 
> The 120$ cash tip was from a guy in his 20s that had hit for $6k in Keno that night.


I hope you report that $120 tip to the IRS


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I hope you report that $120 tip to the IRS


I think the IRS should start giving out tips to drivers and than documenting that tip. If the driver does not claim at least that amount in tips than they are busted for tax evasion.


----------

